# Mitchell & King???



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

I have discovered M&K and I am seriously thinking of grabbing myself a pot or two for my details.

Has anyone used their stuff before?
Would like some good honest advice please.

Cheers


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I have some of their products: spa, pure, rannoch, tyre (glitter), glitz, mist.
Spa is a very nice shampoo, pure did its work and rannoch make my red car looked awesome, really easy on-off , durability isn't much 2 months give or take so it's a summer wax for me. I haven't used the rest of the products yet.

Ps . The cs is quality , John knows how to treat his costumers :thumb:


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Give them ago and you won't be disappointed. I have most of the liquids range and a few waxes and they are all great products worthy of the price tag and the customer service from John when ordering is superb.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have "pure" and "mason" In favour more though of pure.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have Mason and elegance. Elegance is amazing and my go to wax now. John is a real nice guy as well and will help you out as much as he can.

Where abouts are you? if local your welcome to come and try the M&K bits i have.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds interesting do you have a link to there site?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.mitchellandking.com/


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Only got spa. The presentation is really nice.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Best shampoo out there.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried out their iron fallout remover?


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

ronwash said:


> http://www.mitchellandking.com/


LOL, Having now looked at the prices I need a link to a bank that loans money!

Anybody?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

"Anybody" what ?


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

NikonGuy said:


> LOL, Having now looked at the prices I need a link to a bank that loans money!
> 
> Anybody?


Wonga loans 2000% apr


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

efib said:


> "Anybody" what ?


What?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

NikonGuy said:


> What?


What did you mean by saying "anybody" ?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

NikonGuy said:


> LOL, Having now looked at the prices I need a link to a bank that loans money!
> 
> Anybody?





efib said:


> "Anybody" what ?





NikonGuy said:


> What?





efib said:


> What did you mean by saying "anybody" ?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

£65000 for a car wax and £800 for hair wax....seems about right :lol:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have the £65k wax but I do have the rannoch and it's the best wax I've tried in all aspects and best overall experience :thumb:


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

b9rgo1234 said:


> £65000 for a car wax and £800 for hair wax....seems about right :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I thought you were joking and checked the site again, who the hell wants to put car wax in there hair! And at £800!

What's next M&K Back, Crack and Sack wax!

I have seen it all now!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

NikonGuy said:


> LOL, Having now looked at the prices I need a link to a bank that loans money!
> 
> Anybody?





b9rgo1234 said:


> £65000 for a car wax and £800 for hair wax....seems about right :lol:





NikonGuy said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I thought you were joking and checked the site again, who the hell wants to put car wax in there hair! And at £800!
> 
> ...


Pointless posts are pointless!

The cost of their products is not what this thread is about, there's plenty of threads regarding the cost of certain waxes.
So leave this one as a thread about the products.


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Best shampoo out there.


Prices aren't too terrible but shipping to the States would probably bankrupt me


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Joking aside, and to go back to topic I am also interested in hearing from users that have *PURCHASED* the wax and can give unbiased feedback?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Red Orc said:


> Prices aren't too terrible but shipping to the States would probably bankrupt me


Do they not have a US representative?

If not its agood excuse for a holiday lol.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Best shampoo out there.


'best' in what way ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> 'best' in what way ?


Fair play to car chem then


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Do they not have a US representative?
> 
> If not its agood excuse for a holiday lol.


Doesn't look they have any US partners.
The shopping cart quoted me $23 to ship 1000ml of the shampoo


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

NikonGuy said:


> Joking aside, and to go back to topic I am also interested in hearing from users that have *PURCHASED* the wax and can give unbiased feedback?


I don't think that someone has purchased it . But seriously , go back to topic by asking for a £65k wax and the honest opinion of the person who have bought it ?? 
Anyway I think that it's some kind of prestige game about what company has the most expensive wax ( zym Solaris , polish angel golden finger etc ) . I don't believe that there is a target group for these waxes and there is only one reason for their existence the HYPE .


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

efib said:


> I don't think that someone has purchased it . But seriously , go back to topic by asking for a £65k wax and the honest opinion of the person who have bought it ??
> Anyway I think that it's some kind of prestige game about what company has the most expensive wax ( zym Solaris , polish angel golden finger etc ) . I don't believe that there is a target group for these waxes and there is only one reason for their existence the HYPE .


+1 nobody in there right mind will purchase any of this or any of there products IMHO.

They say they have a wax with glitter in it, how they got a glitter down to a micron level is well a joke...

http://www.mitchellandking.com/about-menu/about-mandk/case-studies/glitter-car-wax-mitchellandking/

Enough said, lets move on...


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

efib said:


> I don't have the £65k wax but I do have the rannoch and it's the best wax I've tried in all aspects and best overall experience :thumb:


Can this please keep on topic. If you havn't used their products then maybe another thread should be created to debate price/ marketing.

However, I'd had a look I am intrigued by it hence I ask, so that I'm not just jumping to a conclusion.

Efib, you said Rannoch is very good. Can you explain more on this such as depth of shine and durability. What are you comparing it to as well?
I really want to buy some but would like some feedback before doing so.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I have used swissvax concorso , pinnacle souveran and colli 845 so far although I have some waxes that I haven't used yet , anyway to begin with the presentation is really nice and the cs is also excellent , the application is piece of cake , one panel at the time and then removal .. the look it gives it's a very wet look with gloss , the durability is 2 months give or take so it's a summer wax for me .


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for that. At 50% refill cost it is very appealing:thumb:.
Do you have any experience of the process of refill??
I keep hearing that their service is excellent as well.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't used the refill service, tbh I didn't know that there was a refill for 50% off the full price .
You can take the sampler kit @123£ and give it a go !


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> 'best' in what way ?


In the way that im 25 years in detailing and know my products


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Fair play to car chem then


If car chem,then car chem it is.
go John!.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Fair play to car chem then


Have you got any proof to back up this bull**** you speak? 
This nonsense is getting old round here now.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> Have you got any proof to back up this bull**** you speak?
> This nonsense is getting old round here now.


Please elaborate.
This isn't another 'Desire/able' type story is it???


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

love the way all the negatives on here are from people who have never tried any M&K products. Some quite rude comments regarding nobody in there right mind buying any of their products.

Not one person on this thread who has purchased anything has a bad word to say about it but we are still getting smart arsed comments about car chem etc. At the end of the day if you cant afford it or dont want to spend that much thats fine but no need to go slagging them off.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

Zolasbackheel said:


> love the way all the negatives on here are from people who have never tried any M&K products. Some quite rude comments regarding nobody in there right mind buying any of their products.
> 
> Not one person on this thread who has purchased anything has a bad word to say about it but we are still getting smart arsed comments about car chem etc. At the end of the day if you cant afford it or dont want to spend that much thats fine but no need to go slagging them off.


i totally agree.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Zolasbackheel said:


> love the way all the negatives on here are from people who have never tried any M&K products. Some quite rude comments regarding nobody in there right mind buying any of their products.
> 
> Not one person on this thread who has purchased anything has a bad word to say about it but we are still getting smart arsed comments about car chem etc. At the end of the day if you cant afford it or dont want to spend that much thats fine but no need to go slagging them off.


+2,every word in stone!.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Owners a member on here but since him and ********** wax spat dummys out not seen since.
But belive it got locked as it got out of control was very intresting though.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

chrisc said:


> Owners a member on here but since him and ********** wax spat dummys out not seen since.
> But belive it got locked as it got out of control was very intresting though.


I don't think you mean M&K, they sponsored the site for 3 months recently and have plans to do so again.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Whats crack with you keep editing what your saying?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Please keep the thread on topic


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

NikonGuy said:


> +1 nobody in there right mind will purchase any of this or any of there products IMHO.
> 
> They say they have a wax with glitter in it, how they got a glitter down to a micron level is well a joke...
> 
> ...


Can you please enlighten me as to which of the glitter waxes you have tried, your thoughts, finish and experience you have?
Did you find they left a finish that was undesirable due to the level of glitter/flake and its particle size?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> In the way that im 25 years in detailing and know my products


Wasn't doubting your experience, was just interested in why you said it was " the best shampoo out there" , just wondered why it's better than all the others, that was all


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

another thread like this again *yawn*


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Mitchell and King.

Now talking about that mega expensive Gold wax....

4 Variations of Gold Flake in my collection.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Has it dulled the finish? Or was it to be buffed off?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

It is magnified.. The finish is as you would expect from a wax with a flake. Its cosmetic grade not metallic grade.

NikonGuy, youve like the above post yet your fingers are struggling to reply to my question.

Would you like me to repeat it?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

So for the nice people in here how do you find the M&K products?

Ease of use, things like waxes gassing out, maintenance etc?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Now back on topic, people wonder why we lock threads !!, anyway Nikon I strongly suggest you keep away from this thread.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Back on topic..

McLaren I worked on which was finished with M&K Rannoch (one of my all time favourite waxes).


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks like it's covered in oil. Amazing.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW that looks amazing.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks. Infact I did a write-up on here for this car, thread link - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304450

I forgot I used M&K Armour first, to act as a sealant base layer.

My honest opinion of M&K is that John is a genius when it comes to the waxes. I have a few creations including my own and all are unique in the way they are applied and also the finish they produce. I would recommend the waxes to anyone looking for a genuine boutique wax. The chemicals I also use, things like Glide clay lube, the shampoo, air fresheners - all are good quality. In this profession you cannot stick to one brand at all times because the job and budget dictates what you can and can't use, but when I have a M&K detail to do I always enjoy it.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Magic Detail said:


> Thanks. Infact I did a write-up on here for this car, thread link - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304450
> 
> I forgot I used M&K Armour first, to act as a sealant base layer.
> 
> My honest opinion of M&K is that John is a genius when it comes to the waxes. I have a few creations including my own and all are unique in the way they are applied and also the finish they produce. I would recommend the waxes to anyone looking for a genuine boutique wax. The chemicals I also use, things like Glide clay lube, the shampoo, air fresheners - all are good quality. In this profession you cannot stick to one brand at all times because the job and budget dictates what you can and can't use, but when I have a M&K detail to do I always enjoy it.


Just to add to this, the whole experience of creating your own wax is a real pleasure and John is so helpful. People often start threads on here saying they want a wax to use that feels special and these waxes certainly do to me.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

John is great guy. Tbh it's best presented product I have bought. 

Hand written note from John too. 

Plus it has my name printed on label. 

Plus meant to be one of best shampoos available. It's just too nice for me to just use lol.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's my write up of my bespoke wax purchase:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292521

And here is a recent video of the water behaviour. I get 6 months+ of beading and sheeting from this wax!





 (Select 1080p)


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> John is great guy. Tbh it's best presented product I have bought.
> 
> Hand written note from John too.
> 
> ...


I'd use it personally to see what it's like. As someone else said, 'it's the best shampoo out there', still intrigued as to why


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

It is good, but I certainly wouldn't said it is the best on market. There are many position on shampoo market that easily matches M&K shampoo.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> Here's my write up of my bespoke wax purchase:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292521
> 
> ...


Got to say that looks good Nick.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> It is good, but I certainly wouldn't said it is the best on market. There are many position on shampoo market that easily matches M&K shampoo.


I tried too many shampoos over the years.
M&K shampoo is no doubt the best,from a 25 years of experience,that is my conclusion.
to spell it out as to why its such a good shampoo?
its idiotic because its obvious!.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

ronwash said:


> I tried too many shampoos over the years.
> M&K shampoo is no doubt the best,from a 25 years of experience,that is my conclusion.
> to spell it out as to why its such a good shampoo?
> its idiotic because its obvious!.


I think it's safe to say everyone has different requirements for what is Best for them. Sure, at lot of those requirements could be similar. However, I know for most people budget does play a factor, and that could mean a shampoo that has certain qualities plus a lower price would make it their "best" shampoo. Just some food for though, since this is a highly subjective topic.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have 25 years of experience, but I have experience of using almost 50 different shampoo, and M&K certainly isn't best as overall, as well as it isn't best in any particular characteristic like amount of suds, cleaning power, ease of rinse. It's just good all round performer, but nothing more.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> I don't have 25 years of experience, but I have experience of using almost 50 different shampoo, and M&K certainly isn't best as overall, as well as it isn't best in any particular characteristic like amount of suds, cleaning power, ease of rinse. It's just good all round performer, but nothing more.


Your entitled to have your opinion,im sure youre wrong.
whats your fav shampoo then?.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ronwash said:


> I tried too many shampoos over the years.
> M&K shampoo is no doubt the best,from a 25 years of experience,that is my conclusion.
> to spell it out as to why its such a good shampoo?
> its idiotic because its obvious!.


Have you been to the Paul Dalton school of answering questions?:lol:

Is it better cleaning wise? Suds? Lubricity?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Your entitled to have your opinion,im sure youre wrong.
> whats your fav shampoo then?.


I am wrong in my opinion in the same degree, as You are wrong in your opinion.

I don't have one favourite, but few I like most are AF Lather, Zymol Autowash 2012, Polishangel Aquaangel and Britemax.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

I have tried nearly every shampoo on the market in the last 5 years and M&K SPA is a very very good shampoo and is right up there in my top 3 but my top 3 choices are dependant on the use I need it for.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Have you been to the Paul Dalton school of answering questions?:lol:
> 
> Is it better cleaning wise? Suds? Lubricity?


its a shampoo,its all about the cleaning power,lubricity,even smell,suds is nothing,but still nice to have.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> I am wrong in my opinion in the same degree, as You are wrong in your opinion.
> 
> I don't have one favourite, but few I like most are AF Lather, Zymol Autowash 2012, Polishangel Aquaangel and Britemax.


polishangel is good,britemax is very good,but lather and auto wash is among the wrost i tried.
i dont belive that really nothing to ask out of a shampoo but cleaning power and lub,thats really the point,its simple,thats what a shampoo is for.
and on those properties,out of dozens of brands,i havnt found a match to M&Ks Spa.
and you can choose Spas smell,which is unique.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ronwash said:


> its a shampoo,its all about the cleaning power,lubricity,even smell,suds is nothing,but still nice to have.


You see for me lubricity is what I go for, as it offers more protection between the mitt and paint.

Have you tried Art De Shine Organic Shampoo?

It's probably the best I've tried, super slick and the cleaning power is awesome.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Alex L said:


> You see for me lubricity is what I go for, as it offers more protection between the mitt and paint.
> 
> Have you tried Art De Shine Organic Shampoo?
> 
> It's probably the best I've tried, super slick and the cleaning power is awesome.


Mate,thats what i said,cleaning power and lub,thats what important in a shampoo,for me.
im waiting for a parcel from Matt,so ill have a chance of trying the ADS shampoo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't say i've used a shampoo that doesn't clean. That's what they're for


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronwash said:


> polishangel is good,britemax is very good,but lather and auto wash is among the wrost i tried.
> i dont belive that really nothing to ask out of a shampoo but cleaning power and lub,thats really the point,its simple,thats what a shampoo is for.
> and on those properties,out of dozens of brands,i havnt found a match to M&Ks Spa.
> and you can choose Spas smell,which is unique.


Unique ? Hmmm...I think not ;- http://car-chem.com/store/tailormade-by-carchem


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Unique ? Hmmm...I think not ;- http://car-chem.com/store/tailormade-by-carchem


Deleted!


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

NikonGuy said:


> They look like the same company, same web site template etc.
> 
> Click on live chat on both sites and you get put through to: John Johnstone


Where is the live chat on car chem?


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Where is the live chat on car chem?


Deleted!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem shampoo is great. Give it a try 👍


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

I have tried car-chem shampoo and it is indeed good.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

OK!

I have been sent a small sample of Rannoch from a detailer on here, I have just tapped up my bonnet to do do a 50/50 with BOS (The best wax I have at the moment)

Rannoch is very easy to use on and off and leaves a great shine and slickness. BUT so does BOS they are about 99% the same in feel and water behavior.

So M&K defiantly make a quality product, but I would find it hard to justify double the price over BOS.

Video to follow...


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Where is the live chat on car chem?


I may have had had the M&K site open at the same time, so disregard my last post!


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

If we all liked the same thing it would be a boring old world. Why buy a Rolex when a timex does the same job. 
I would love to try the 65k wax but can't afford it but for those that can good on you.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

NikonGuy said:


> OK!
> 
> I have been sent a small sample of Rannoch from a detailer on here, I have just tapped up my bonnet to do do a 50/50 with BOS (The best wax I have at the moment)
> 
> ...


As we know the LSP adds the last 5% to the finish, the remainder is in the prep work.

It's easy to justify the price differential between Rannoch and BoS. Quite simply, Rannoch is more durable.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Magic Detail said:


> As we know the LSP adds the last 5% to the finish, the remainder is in the prep work.
> 
> It's easy to justify the price differential between Rannoch and BoS. Quite simply, Rannoch is more durable.


Good point, BOS does not last long at all!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I own a lot of Mitchell and King
waxes
Glitz-small and a big one
Octane
Mason
Identitas(a bespoke)
ADdikti(bespoke 2)
Elegance V2
Beverly Hills Porsche


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just ordered again a Bespoke-ADdikti V2-Kathalos and Therm(wheel wax)


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

how is glitz ??


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Red Orc said:


> Doesn't look they have any US partners.
> The shopping cart quoted me $23 to ship 1000ml of the shampoo


I think they have one in LA, atleast thats what their website tells me


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I wanted to do a review of my new acquisition, the Mitchell and King Sultan kit. I knew I was going to detail a Porsche Carrera 996 real soon so I thought I would be using this car to give my first impression on the product.

Initial condition of the Porsche:























































Using a LED light to evaluate the condition of the paint:





































So now that we saw a bit more about the condition of the car, lets open up the sultan kit and see how it is :










Every bottle was all packed in a single bag so if any bottle was to be leaked, it wouldn't contaminated the other. However, I didn't get the small 
foam that make the bottle stand upward like you see on the picture which I think would make more sense than having my bottle move around a 
box too big for 12 bottles.

So first thing, I moved to the bespoke car wash. I asked for a chocolate smell and I got it, when you smell it out of the bottle it smell great but 
once mixed with the water, you couldn't really smell it so I guess the smell could be a bit more powerful so when dilute you could still enjoy the great smelling of your bespoke product.

SPA mix very well and foam quite nicely as you can see:









However when you apply it on the paintwork, the foam fade quite quickly and leave you with a oily film that will protect your paint while you wash and lube the debris so you can't scratch your paint which is a good thing. It actually reminded me more of a ONR waterless wash than a traditional hyper-suding car wash.









It's easy to see the film it left on the paint. This is not a bad thing but if your about foamy wash, this might not be the wash for you:










I then moved to RIM... product is like any other iron contaminant cleaner, similar smell, same purple reaction. Same great cleaning power.




























Then, I used EXILE on the paint.. I actually couldn't tell a difference between that and RIM so maybe they are different, but for a first time, I 
couldn't tell:










Once the 1-step polish was done, Porsche paint usually correct quite easily so a 1-step was enough, I went ahead with the Paint cleanse to prep 
the paint for the wax. I really liked the stuff, it reminded me a lot of Prima Amigo despite the color, it's not a Black hole/ez-creme similar product 
IMO.










Then I moved to the bespoke Philips wax.. 40% carnauba content. I always said Black Label from Raceglaze is in a league different than all the 
other wax on the market. It feel different than any other wax ; its like a sticky wax and when you apply it on the paint you really feel your leaving 
a protection behind it, very thick formula, not just some oil texture. You may not like Black Label, that's fine, but you got to agree that the feeling of the wax is different than the typical wax you used in the past. By the way, I'm not bashing the other waxes, I love many waxes, like celeste dettaglio, dw number one, swissvax crystal rock, zymol royale/vintage, RG55 etc etc... But as detailer and hobbyist, don't we all like a different feeling from times to times !? Of course we do 

Well for the first time with another wax, this is what I felt... a thick feeling. I asked for a vanilla smell and it was a very lovely smell!! Another nice touch is as soon as you touch the wax with your finger, you can feel the wax melting and you can even heard the sound of the wax melting if your working in a silent workplace .. like popcorn cracking haha!

My only grip is the sample pot is, IMO, too small. I would've preferred a larger pot so make it easier to dip your applicator especially when you will be on your last 5-10ml.










See, it really does apply thick:



















Then, I went ahead and tried TIRE.. IMO, the product is too runny, I prefer gel type of tire shine but this is purely personal. Product is very nice 
and leave a nice satin finish. Perfect for high-end car. I can't comment on durability but being a water-based products

I also tried tire on trims.. great enhancement!









I followed with SEAL on the headlight. It felt great. To be honest, felt a lot like Opti-seal.. a spray sealant, wipe on wipe off super easily. Like it!










Finally, I tried QD to remove wax haze and to give it a final touch. All products are made in Scotland however this one is made in UK. Just a funny 
fact, I didn't ask M&K why is that, maybe he will chime in. Product felt great to be honest, since I polished the paint, applied the paint cleanse and then the wax.. I didn't really see an increase in gloss from the QD but I bet it would if I applied it 2-3 weeks later.

One thing I would like though is to have the possibility of bespoken our QD just like we can with our wash and wax. 












































































































Let just to the interior:

Condition of the interior:













































Leather is dyed by leather, by normal wear. Being a beige interior, it is to be expected. Glue/rubber mark around the leather center console, door 
sill etc.

So I used raceglaze leather cleaner to take care of the stain and dye removal. And used Nourish to treat the leather. It gave me a weird feeling, it felt really sticky and I thought I was doing something wrong and then 10 minutes later it was natural feeling, not over slick, but nor sticky either. It left a really natural feeling just like the tire shine.









Same review with treat but without the sticky feeling, they both smell the same, I mean no artificial smell but didn't smell chemical either, just neutral.









So I was left with a very clean interior with no artificial shine:

















































































And here more money shot of the exterior:






















































































































































Conclusion: If you want to have your name/logo and the possibility of choosing your scent on some products, Mitchell and King got you covered. 
If you would like to offer a M&K detail package to your client ( only using one brand of products), the products is enought quality to be able to do that. However, its sure not the cheapest as it comes to about 20$ per bottle, others company like Swissvax/Zymol can be more expensive but theres cheaper alternative too. But... I don't think M&K's goal was to offer the cheapest product on the market either. I also never really thought I could manage to do a whole car with only 12 bottles. Pictures yourself as a detailer for a car-show, you have 10 cars to maintains... you bring your big sultan case with enough space to fit 20 bottles, take 12 bottles, fill the rest with microfibers. Take another bag with a polisher a couple pads and some 8oz polish bottle and your covered for the whole event with only 2 bag/case. When people will comes to you, you will look prepared, they will think its cool you have your name/logo on each bottle, you can talk about how nice your vanilla scent smell with your Phillips waxes etc etc.

All in all, I don't regret this purchase, it wasn't the cheapest but it get the job perfectly fine and I can rely on M&K for using quality products.. I don't have to question myself if this QD X is better than the purple one Z and whats so different beside the smell with this Y QD all offered from the same brand.

Feel free to leave your comment, as long as its not bashing, constructive comment is always welcomed! If you have tried M&K products too, feel free to add your take, see if it differs from my opinions ( remember, I used the products 2 times so far)


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my sultan kit recently along with my bespoke wax. I opted to carefully pop our compartments in the case and have to admit it looks really really good.

Not had a chance to try everything yet but the bits I have are all impressive.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the sultankit with philip wax. I also have a bespoke wax and they are all awsome products..

Spa is very nice,and the tyre dressing i use a lot.
The wax is very easy on/off and looks great

M&K has the best customerservice i have experienced.! As mentioned, they know how to treat their customers..


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I own 26 waxes and Some liter bottels as well


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Any pics of these cases guys??:thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have mine set up like they have on site.

http://www.mitchellandking.com/deta...cache/data/Sultan_Kit/sultan_kit1-600x600.jpg


----------

